# Clown fish eggs



## jed42 (Oct 1, 2008)

Ok, My Clown fish have laid some eggs. What is going to happen? Will they live, will there be a lot of clowns roaming my 75 Gal. reef tank? Just don't know. Can anybody tell me the best thing to do? Jed :shock:


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

let them be. when they hatch they will become a natural food source for the rest of the tank mates.


----------



## walkytalky (Sep 24, 2008)

ya but what if you want to keep them? Then what do you do?


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

From http://www.fishforum.com/saltwater-aquariums/clown-fish-eggs-18280/



SKAustin said:


> If you are prepared to try your hand at rearing the fry, you must have several things ready in order to succeed.
> 
> a) a spare tank to raise the fry
> 
> ...





jed42 said:


> What if I leave the fry in my 75?





SKAustin said:


> The fry will not survive in the current of the water column, nor would they have access to the necessary foods to survive. The fry will either starve to death, or get filtered out. There is the very slimmest of chances that something survives, but it is highly unlikely. Even with the removal and rearing procedure, very few of the fry will survive to maturity.


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

SK's right it's a lot of work, but if you do want to raise them. there are 3episodes about it on TalkingReef and Reefcast even gives one. Both have very good info and Rob on TalkingReef has even had a few batches of his own. they are tuff work, but possible. also the first batch isn't going to be a very good one and most breeders let those die off first and same with the second. also get the book called "Clowns" by Joyce D. Wilkerson. it has tons and it's what most Breeders get to start them off. good luck and if you do it please post pics. or post pics anyways. if those eggs survive they'll hatch in 7days. i would love to see them!


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

We currently have a mated pair of Gold Stripe Maroon Clowns that are laying a new clutch of eggs every 10 days. We are awaiting a delivery of live rotifers so that we can begin attempts at rearing some of the fry.


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

that's cool. so you have your phyto up and running already i'm assuming?


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

Actually, The Delivery of Rotifers is not so close as to warrant setting up their food source We currently have nothing up and running but the tank at current. We've been researching and planning. We will be moving within the next month or so, and the fish will inevitably stop laying eggs for a few months thereafter. It will be during these few months where we will be setting up the food systems. And Yes, we have also been referring to "Clownfishes" by Wilkerson. for some of our research


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

:-D i've not read it yet, but my wife's wanting to get into breeding... i'm going to have to do all the culturing so:roll: we'll see. have fun! and start a thread on it. i'd love to see the process it's so amazing to me:shock:.


----------

